# It was going to happen at some stage.



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Pulled up outside work this morning. Just about to get out of the car and a guy in an old Avensis starts reversing into the space behind me.

Then, thump. Rusty tow bar......










It's not too bad, but he was insisting that he'd get a "bit of white paint" and touch it in. This doesn't usually happen, but I got a bit of a red mist, and went a wee bit angry.

Anyhoo, it's a nuisance, but can be fixed. Just made me a wee bit sad that I have to do this at 3 months old.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Will the white paint fix the crack in the reflector too?!

Feel for ya bud


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh no. 

Hopefully it's put right.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I've got an image of John candy in my head from planes trains and automobiles saying that'll buff out.
Touch it in!? What a muppet.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Ugh Cooks!

That's shocking sir and imagine him saying about touch up paint! 

Must be an awl hand, in his avensis haha
But there's no point in getting worked up about it, put it this way, it could have been a lot worse!

Hope you get her sorted soon,
Rían P


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry about this cookie, you could get it touched up but you will know it's still there, what you goin to do mate?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Assume you got his insurance details & laughed at his suggestions of touch up paint?


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

At least you were there, otherwise he would likely of just driven off


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm just about to take a run over to a recommended body shop at lunchtime to get a quote for the guy to mull over. 

That'll largely dictate whether it's put through insurance or not. On the plus side, he works in my building so he's easily found. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, actually a lot better and cheaper than I thought. £160 to repair and £16 for the little reflector. a friend recommended this body shop about a year ago. So hopefully they do a good job for me. 

Passed the quotation to the guy who hit me, so will see how he wants to proceed.

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Get them to quote to fit him parking sensors while your at it..


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

In my angry moment I may have said something like that lol. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that this has happened, .... but at least you have his details.... maybe he was use to "touching his stick up with white paint".......... fool.....

Hope all goes well for you

rgds

Sata


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers bud. It took him a while to realise that I wasn't going to let him throw a bit of white paint at it. 

Anyway, all being well I'll have the cash tomorrow so can book it in for repair. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll lay odds the chap's going to be sure you could get it fixed for less than £160 ......
In his shed he's probably got a jam jar half full of turps with an old half inch brush in it, and next to that a rusty old tin of frost damaged Dulux One Coat Gloss White - all just waiting to be used!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I fully understand that you are a wee bit peed off cooks, and it's easily reparable. Nobody, least of all us likes their pride and joy damaged.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

It's nothing major so that's a positive I suppose.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

SamD said:


> It's nothing major so that's a positive I suppose.


I'm starting to see that now chum. 


Soul boy 68 said:


> I fully understand that you are a wee bit peed off cooks, and it's easily reparable. Nobody, least of all us likes their pride and joy damaged.


Cheers SB. I've been really careful where I park, as I always am and this is my first mark. I suppose I was just fortunate that I was in the car when it happened. Otherwise I'd be 160 quids outta pocket.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I've got one dent plus 2 deep scratches on my car all caused by people in car parks. Annoyingly I only caught one of the incidents so the other two have to stay.

Glad it's being sorted.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Always problematic when it comes to parking our cars in car parks, I always try and park next to a really nice car or at least at the other end of the car park and usually when I go shopping I stay in the car while the enemy does the shopping, there will always be a risk unfortunately.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Well, actually a lot better and cheaper than I thought. £160 to repair and £16 for the little reflector. a friend recommended this body shop about a year ago. So hopefully they do a good job for me.
> 
> Passed the quotation to the guy who hit me :doublesho:doublesho, so will see how he wants to proceed.
> 
> ...


I take it he was not impressed at the price then 
Shame hope its fixed well for you.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Is it just me or does £160 sound abit on the high end, either way he's paying lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers guys. I actually thought it'd be more tbh. 

Anyhoo, money in hand now (kerching lol) so will get it booked in for next week. 

The guy I'm taking to to is excellent, I've seen his work and you really wouldn't know the cars had been painted. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Cheers guys. I actually thought it'd be more tbh.
> 
> Anyhoo, money in hand now (kerching lol) so will get it booked in for next week.
> 
> ...


Please post up before and after pictures, will be nice to the difference.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Please post up before and after pictures, will be nice to the difference.


I sincerely hope the after is the better of the two pics chum. Lol.

Definitely will do.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Glad to see its being fixed. Good price i would say as well.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers bud. I thought so too. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Pulled up outside work this morning. Just about to get out of the car and a guy in an old Avensis starts reversing into the space behind me.
> 
> Then, thump. Rusty tow bar......
> 
> ...


Sounds very much like the 'jack the lad' type who spanked into my wife 8 week old Qashqai. Okay he left his name, number and car registration number but his comment was, "i only scratched the bumper so my mate will touch it up for me without going through insurance as i had a big smash and i do mean a big one last year"

So the fact the bumper is all misaligned, the boot lid is almost touching the bumper and the light cluster is off centre is just a touch up job is it? His attitude changed when i said the damaged he had done, he then stopped answering calls about his insurance commany and policy number. Oh well, our insurance company is now going to be shoving it up and breaking it off for this one.

Some people need a basic level of intelligence test before they get behind the wheel of a motor vehicle


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

muzzer said:


> Sounds very much like the 'jack the lad' type who spanked into my wife 8 week old Qashqai. Okay he left his name, number and car registration number but his comment was, "i only scratched the bumper so my mate will touch it up for me without going through insurance as i had a big smash and i do mean a big one last year"
> 
> So the fact the bumper is all misaligned, the boot lid is almost touching the bumper and the light cluster is off centre is just a touch up job is it? His attitude changed when i said the damaged he had done, he then stopped answering calls about his insurance commany and policy number. Oh well, our insurance company is now going to be shoving it up and breaking it off for this one.
> 
> Some people need a basic level of intelligence test before they get behind the wheel of a motor vehicle


Agreed chum. The days of getting out of your car, saying sorry and trying to help the other person get sorted, appear to be all but gone.

The story got worse before it got better. I went back down to see him yesterday morning, and told him I was going to being it to a bodyshop outside Newry to get a quote for the repair. He said "But I said I'd get the touch up paint!"

I said "Listen, the car is three months old, so it's going to be done right."

He said "Well if that's the case, I'm not paying for any of it."

My parting shot was "OK, I'll report it to my insurance and I'll likely see you in court."

Funny how he then changed his tune.

I really really hate people like that.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

Cooks, thats terrible.... just what is wrong with these folk.... its beyond me it really is.... its a shame that it seems to get the job done right you have to fall out with folk.... makes me so mad.... I don't know if I would of been able to of hung back.... people like that really do need educating... with a crack around the earhole

When its done .... take him a copy of the receipt and a copy of the appointment you have made for him at the local opticians.. 

Hope it all sorts itself out.... just hope you find somewhere safer to park....

rgds
Sata


----------



## irish pete (Feb 29, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking who's the body shop outside newry?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It's a guy called Conor Gribben in Hilltown. A good friend had a car bumper and door painted by him and I was really impressed. I'm really fussy, and I genuinely wouldn't have known it had been painted. A nice guy too. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Got the car home. Yay it's perfect again. Going to give it a quick wash and will post a pic or two shortly. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Argh! Cooks just wanted to say I genuinely feel for you buddy. Best thing is to have it sorted and put it behind you. It will be as good as new. :thumb:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

glad you got it sorted dude !


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's the pic guys. I was just out and gave it a quick wash.









And before









Yippee. And not a spot of any overspray anywhere on the car. I hope to never have to use him again, but if I need to I won't hesitate.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks spot on, the touch up paint the chap gave you worked a treat


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks perfect. Happy days for you.😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Perfect result Cooks :thumb::thumb::thumb: Back to some nice happy summer motoring buddy :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers guys, very happy. 


Kiashuma said:


> Looks spot on, the touch up paint the chap gave you worked a treat


It's just crown trade mid sheen vinyl. Very versatile stuff  


rob267 said:


> Looks perfect. Happy days for you.😀
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Cheers rob. 


SBM said:


> Perfect result Cooks :thumb::thumb::thumb: Back to some nice happy summer motoring buddy :thumb:


Thanks Ben. You know yourself how it is, I was genuinely worried that I'd always be able to see the repair, or even feel a difference in texture when washing. Happily, it's perfect.

It's nice when things work out!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Tipp-Ex would have done that for you :lol:

Glad you have it sorted and a fantastic job by the looks of it.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Juke_Fan said:


> Tipp-Ex would have done that for you
> 
> Glad you have it sorted and a fantastic job by the looks of it.


Lol - I think that's what the guy was going for.

Really happy with it. Cheers bud.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's more like it Cooks, that accident never happened, it looks that good. Happy days


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Good to see the car back to normal Cooks and also nice to hear about a decent painter! (Seem to be a dying race lol) as you say, good when things go well!

Keep er lit,
Rían P


----------

